# 2003 2500hd aux light on off button on dash



## M&N Maintenance (Dec 6, 2004)

Anyone know where the wiring is for for the button or have this option on the 2500 hd . I have the button on the dash but do not know where the wiring is.


thanks, Art


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

i believe it is in the third brakelight.It is there so u can run a permanent mount strobe on the roof.If i am not correct i am sure someone will let me know


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

This is not in the third break light. There actually are several locations where you can access the wires. One is in the rear pillar area, I believe they are brown and black wires. Out can also access them by dropping the head liner, removing the overhead console and fishing the wires out there, or do as GM shows in their supplement provided with the truck. Check out this web-page for more information: http://www.gmupfitter.com/publicat/bull.htm look under bulletin #27 snow plow prep.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

On a Regular cab, I pulled mine down from my rear pillar (where your rear speakers are) and went down and out the rear cab vent with it. Then up between my cab and bed to my strobe on my Backrack.

Just pull real hard on the rear pillar. You may break a clip or two, but mine went back together just fine.


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

If you mean the switch for an overhead light (comes with the plow prep) that runs up the rear drivers side piller. If you listen when you push it you can hear the relay click on and off. I hooked this up to some rear fog lights I mounted on the back of the tool boxs.


----------

